# October 2011 Photo Thread



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## stowpirate (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## plurker (Oct 3, 2011)

A weekend in pics.
Friday night - Peckham:





Saturday - Streetart





Sunday - Gutted:


----------



## cybertect (Oct 4, 2011)

20 shot stitch from Epsom Downs; taking in everything from Heathrow to Wapping.




South West London Super Pano by cybertect, on Flickr

Click the pic for a BIG version (26691 x 1024)


----------



## Rainingstairs (Oct 4, 2011)

*Honk! Festival: Boston, MA*
* 
*


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## cybertect (Oct 6, 2011)

Crossing Over by cybertect, on Flickr




A View from Kit HIll by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 6, 2011)

cybertect said:


> Crossing Over by cybertect, on Flickr
> 
> A View from Kit HIll by cybertect, on Flickr



Two gems there.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


This is lovely. It looks like a postcard


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 9, 2011)

Ta, I was quite pleased with the result given how miserable the weather was!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## weltweit (Oct 16, 2011)

stowpirate said:


>



Hi stowpirate,

There is a new guy in my camera club. He was shooting film at a recent studio evening we had, everybody else was digital. I got chatting to him and asked how many film cameras he had, oh he said noncholantly about 70 .... my immediate response was "is your online name stowpirate?"


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## stowpirate (Oct 18, 2011)

weltweit said:


> Hi stowpirate,
> 
> There is a new guy in my camera club. He was shooting film at a recent studio evening we had, everybody else was digital. I got chatting to him and asked how many film cameras he had, oh he said noncholantly about 70 .... my immediate response was "is your online name stowpirate?"


 










Only 70....  I had 2.5k cameras at one point in wheelie bins


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 19, 2011)

Julian Cope, Concorde2, Brighton - http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrbishie/sets/72157627806597541/


----------



## weltweit (Oct 19, 2011)

stowpirate said:


> Only 70....  I had 2.5k cameras at one point in wheelie bins



stowpirate - by any other name that is an illness


----------



## Tankus (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## Tankus (Oct 20, 2011)

Ronda ...from 2 weeks ago


----------



## cybertect (Oct 20, 2011)

Red River by cybertect, on Flickr




City Lights by cybertect, on Flickr




London Bridge: New station concourse entrance by cybertect, on Flickr




The Place, Gate 2 by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## spartacus mills (Oct 22, 2011)

weltweit said:


> stowpirate - by any other name that is an illness



It's a well-known condition called Gear Acquisition Syndrome. I've only got 30 film cameras so luckily I'm not a sufferer myself.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## cybertect (Oct 25, 2011)

spartacus mills said:


> It's a well-known condition called Gear Acquisition Syndrome. I've only got 30 film cameras so luckily I'm not a sufferer myself.



I _think_ I've less than 30 film cameras. That may mean I'm OK.


----------



## cybertect (Oct 25, 2011)

Some pics anyhow.

Digital - Panasonic G2 with FD lenses




Standard! Standard! by cybertect, on Flickr




The remains of the day by cybertect, on Flickr

Film - Canon T70 with Kodak BW400CN (never having tried C41 monochrome until recently, I'm rather liking this - incredibly easy to scan compared with anything else I've ever used)




The Shard by Gate 1 by cybertect, on Flickr




Cat-man-do by cybertect, on Flickr

Film - Canon A-1 with Ilford XP2 (definitely has that Ilford feel, but I think I may be buying more of the Kodak)




Bzzz! by cybertect, on Flickr




Shad Thames mono by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## spartacus mills (Oct 25, 2011)

cybertect said:


> I _think_ I've less than 30 film cameras. That may mean I'm OK.



Though my 'dealer' says camera collecting is "a sickness" so let's be careful!


----------



## cybertect (Oct 27, 2011)

A couple from last month's Thames Festival with my Canon T90 and Boots 200 slide film




We wanted to be the sky by cybertect, on Flickr




Festa Al Ponte by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## sim667 (Oct 27, 2011)

cybertect said:


> A couple from last month's Thames Festival with my Canon T90 and Boots 200 slide film
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was at shambala too.


----------



## cybertect (Oct 27, 2011)

It's been around this year; I think it visited Glastonbury too.


----------



## big eejit (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 30, 2011)

White Night Brighton 29/10/2011 - http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrbishie/sets/72157628006594132/


----------

